# Windows XP Service Pack 4



## S754 (29. August 2014)

*Da es manche einfach nicht verstehen: eine Windows Diskussion ist hier nicht erwünscht!*

Da das mittlerweile mehr als 12 Jahre alte Windows XP immer noch einen weltweiten Marktanteil von ~15% hat, veröffentlichte nun ein User namens "harkaz" ein Service Pack 4.
Dieses SP4 ist für diejenigen gut, die nicht auf ein neueres OS umsteigen können/wollen oder z.B. für Retro Rechner. Es wird nur die 32 bit Variante von Windows XP unterstützt.

In diesem Service Pack hat er alle bisher erschienenen Updates zusammengefasst, aber auch die Updates, die nach dem Supportende für XP erschienen sind(aus dem Registry-Hack für Pos Ready 2009). Als Systemvorraussetzung für das SP4 gibt "harkaz" ein offizielles Service Pack 1 an. Die Installation geschieht auf eigenes Risiko, erfahrungsgemäß haben viele (und ich) keine Probleme mit den Pos Ready 2009 Updates.

EDIT: Laut "ThomasGoe692 funktioniert es nur mit der englischen Windows XP Version.

Quellen:
RyanVM.net
Statistik
Tom's Hardware
Chip Download


----------



## Manfred_89 (29. August 2014)

sehr gut


----------



## Nuallan (29. August 2014)

> erfahrungsgemäß haben viele (und ich) keine Probleme damit



Weil ja auch jeder Trojaner einen Warnhinweis und Piepton von sich gibt..


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

Ich meinte damit die offiziellen Updates durch den Pos Ready 2009 Registry Hack. In dem Fall sind Windows Updates Trojaner für dich oder wie? 

Habs mal zur besseren Verständnis abgeändert.

@Schrotti unter mir: Aktuelle Updates gibts mit dem Registry Hack ja noch bis 2019 
Bis dahin sollten die Meisten umgestiegen sein. Das SP4 stellt ja keine dauerhafte Lösung dar, sondern eher "bis ich umsteige bin ich wenigstens noch grob geschützt".


----------



## Schrotti (29. August 2014)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Windows XP solange es nicht ins Internet kann.

Aber jetzt, ohne aktuelle Updates, ist es grob fahrlässig noch XP zu nutzen.


----------



## Nuallan (29. August 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die offiziellen Updates durch den Pos Ready 2009 Registry Hack.


 
Die einzelnen Updates sind vielleicht offiziell und funzen, aber harkaz hat ja ein Paket draus gemacht. Wie willst du sicher sein, dass harkaz da nix drin versteckt hat? 
Ich weiß ja nicht was für ne Reputation der Typ hat, aber ich würde mir sowas nicht installieren.


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

Naja, wenn andere "seriöse" Redaktionen wie Tom's Hardware z.B. davon berichten wirds schon nix schlimmes sein^^
Wichtige Daten sollte man sowieso nicht mehr auf einem XP Rechner haben. 

Finde es halt erwähnenswert, dass es nach wie vor eine Community für XP gibt und sich darum kümmert. Immerhin kann man XP nicht einfach "wegwerfen", so viele Erinnerungen


----------



## DerBusch13 (29. August 2014)

Dieses 4. Service pack ist ein Virus/Trojaner... Ich würde erstmal lesen, schau mal auf Chip vorbei, die haben da nen bericht drüber! 
Also nicht Downloaden!!!


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

Link? Ich hab darüber jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Auch nicht bei Chip.

@alle Skeptiker: Chip bietet es selber zum Download an^^
Und dass Chip einen Trojaner zum Download anbietet habe ich noch nie erlebt.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-XP-Service-Pack-4-inoffiziell_72273106.html


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

DerBusch13 schrieb:


> Dieses 4. Service pack ist ein Virus/Trojaner... Ich würde erstmal lesen, schau mal auf Chip vorbei, die haben da nen bericht drüber!
> Also nicht Downloaden!!!



Lies erst du mal gscheid^^
Oder muss ich erst ins TS kommen und dir eine kloppen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. August 2014)

Werde es mal spasseshalber in einer Virtuellmachine installieren, und mal gucken, was der "Rechner so macht"....frickel halt gern.

Funxt übrigens nur mit einer englischen Win XP Version..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. August 2014)

Das Paket ist als fortgeschrittener als die von Winfuture feilgebotenen Sammlungen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

@Raff: Es sind im SP4 halt noch die PosReady 2009 Updates bis 2019 dabei.
@Thomas: Gut zu wissen, ich hab hier nur ein englisches XP Professional, werde ich gleich mal vorne ergänzen.


----------



## Bandicoot (31. August 2014)

Mach doch mal selbst den Test bei Dir, wenn du eine Passende XP Version da hast und Berichte.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Hm, dann müsste ich erst mal wieder mein Retro XP PC in Betrieb nehmen...das kann etwas dauern, der ist nicht mehr der schnellste 
EDIT: Mist, aufm Retro Rechner ist ein deutsches Home installiert, ich setz mal eine virtuelle Maschine auf.

Update 18:20:
Habe jetzt das SP4 erfolgreich installiert, anbei ein paar Screenshots.

Bild1: Vor der Installation.
Bild2: SP4 Setup
Bild3: Setup erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Bild4: Nach dem Neustart: IE 8 wurde installiert
Bild5: Zusätzlich noch zwei andere Programme, rot markiert


----------



## bootzeit (31. August 2014)

Schade eigentlich das es nur für eine englische Version ist .


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

@bootzeit: Installier dir sonst das Pack von WinFuture und dazu manuell den Registry-Hack.

EDIT: http://winfuture.de/downloadvorschalt,2136.html


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

Verantwortungsloser Typ dass der sowas macht. 

Wenn XP nicht endlich mal von der Bildfläche verschwindet haben wir noch mehr Virenschleudern, Botnetzsklaven etc. im Internet - XP war trotz der Sicherheitsupdates immernoch das unsicherste OS, was diverse Statistiken gezeigt haben. XP ist tot, Schluss, aus, fertig. 

Sogar meine Mutter, die sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt hat Windows XP durch Windows 7 zu ersetzen nutzt heute zufrieden Windows 8(.1)! 
Und Windows 7 sowie 8.1 laufen nun wirklich auf jedem Rechner der letzten 13 Jahre mit 1GB RAM...


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Danke für den nutzlosen Beitrag, um das geht es hier nicht. Und eine Windows Diskussion soll das hier erst recht nicht werden! 

Lesen bildet! 



S754 schrieb:


> Dieses SP4 ist für diejenigen gut, die nicht auf ein neueres OS umsteigen können/wollen oder z.B. für Retro Rechner.





S754 schrieb:


> @Schrotti unter mir: Aktuelle Updates gibts mit dem Registry Hack ja noch bis 2019
> Bis dahin sollten die Meisten umgestiegen sein. Das SP4 stellt ja keine dauerhafte Lösung dar, sondern eher "bis ich umsteige bin ich wenigstens noch grob geschützt".



Wenn es dich stört, dann lies die News nicht und gib nicht deinen unnützen Senf dazu! Es wird immer User geben, die ein veraltetes OS nutzen, ist halt so, daran kann ich und du nichts ändern. Das gleiche Theater wird auch bei Windows 7 so enden, also lass es sein!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. August 2014)

Totgesagte leben länger 
Aber ganz ehrlich, da installiere ich viel lieber die WinFuture Packs.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. August 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Danke für den nutzlosen Beitrag, um das geht es hier nicht. Und eine Windows Diskussion soll das hier erst recht nicht werden!
> 
> Lesen bildet!
> 
> ...


 
Dann sollen die Leute nicht ins Internet gehen!!! Die gefährden damit andere Nutzer.... Sonst wärs mir ja egal.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

Dann mach einen neuen Thread auf und beschwer dich dort, aber lass es gefälligst hier sein!


----------



## Joungmerlin (31. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Leute nicht ins Internet gehen!!! Die gefährden damit andere Nutzer.... Sonst wärs mir ja egal.



Du weißt aber schon, das es sehr sehr viele große Firmen gibt die noch mit XP arbeiten, oder??
Was glaubst du warum die das machen?? Bestimmt nicht weil sie kein Geld für Windows 7 oder 8 haben.
Viele der Programme und Tools mit denen grade Entwickler arbeiten laufen unter Windows 7 nicht vernünftig bzw. überhaupt nicht. Von den selbstgeschrieben Tools und Programme mancher Entwickler ganz zu schweigen. Jedenfalls ist das bei meiner Firma so, und das ist nicht grade die kleine Krauterbude von Nebenan, sondern ein großer Zulieferer der Automobilindustrie mit mehreren tausend Angestellten weltweit.
Also wird grade in der Entwicklung zum Großteil nur die Hardware neu angeschafft, und dann kommt da wieder XP drauf.


----------



## Decrypter (31. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und Windows 7 sowie 8.1 laufen nun wirklich auf jedem Rechner der letzten 13 Jahre mit 1GB RAM...


 

Öhm.....da muß ich dir leider widersprechen !
Ich habe hier noch ein Lappi liegen, den ich mir seinerzeit anno 2003 aus den USA mitgebracht habe. P3 900 mit seinerzeit 256 MB RAM (aufgerüstet auf 1 GB RAM). Auf dieser alten Mühle ist defenitiv kein Windows 7 geschweige denn Windows Murks (8) möglich. Selbst Windows XP läuft auf diesem Oldie unglaublich zäh. und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Flott geht es da nur mit Windows 2000, da eben Windows 2000 nochmals genügsamer als XP ist.

Windows XP war ganz sicher ein verdammt gutes OS. Aber aufgrund der Tatsache, das seit April (ok, Mai) keinerlei bekannte Sicherheitslücken mehr gestopft werden, ist es für den Einsatz auf Systemen, welche Online betrieben werden, absolut nicht mehr geeignet. Wo hingegen ein Rechner mit Windows XP ausschließlich Offline betrieben wird, spricht weiterhin absolut nichts gegen XP, da mit XP weiterhin so gut wie alles gemacht werden kann. Nur bei Online Systemen sollte XP mittlerweile tabu sein.

Windows 7 bekommt man zur Zeit ja auch noch relativ günstig. Ob das mit dem offiziellen Verkaufsende Ende Oktober so bleiben wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Windows 8 (bzw. 8.1) ist weiterhin sehr unbeliebt, sodass es gut möglich ist, das die Preise für Windows 7 im Abverkauf der Lagerbestände nach oben gehen könnten. Zumal Windows 7 ja auch äußerst beliebt und dadurch genauso populär wird, wie es seinerzeit Windows XP war.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und Windows 7 sowie 8.1 laufen nun wirklich auf jedem Rechner der letzten 13 Jahre mit 1GB RAM...



Ja, nee,ist klar .... 
Was hat das auch hier in dem Thread zu suchen ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. September 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> *Da es manche einfach nicht verstehen: eine Windows Diskussion ist hier nicht erwünscht!*


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber wer eine News zu Windows verfasst, der muss damit rechnen das dann auch ein paar Leute diskutieren.

Und ja ich bin auch der Meinung das Windows XP auf keinem Online Rechner mehr etwas zu suchen hat. Egal ob Retro oder sonstiges.


----------



## DerBusch13 (1. September 2014)

@DarkScorpion
Stimme dir in der hin Sicht zu, man muss damit rechnen, wenn man einen Thread öffnet, das es dann auch zu Diskussionen kommen kann. 

@S754 
Mein erster Post ist falsch bzw. ich habe auf Chip nur überflogen. Trotz dessen denke ich immer noch das dies ein Virus oder dergleichen ist, wenn nicht dann Respekt an den User der sich noch mühe gibt für XP.
Trotzdem gehört auch mMn kein XP auf einen Online Rechner!


----------



## iGameKudan (1. September 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ja, nee,ist klar ....
> Was hat das auch hier in dem Thread zu suchen ?



Also aufm Athlon XP 2400+ lief alles prima - genau wie alle anderen PCs aus der Zeit mit 1GB RAM. Wie es da mit Notebooks aussieht weiß ich zugegebenerweise Nicht.

Selbst bei mir inner Berufsschule laufen die Rechner noch fast alle mit Pentium4 HT-CPUs und Windows7... Zwar mit 2GB RAM, aber ok....

Was ich damit sagen will - bis auf wenige Ausnahmefälle zieht das Argument "Windows 7 läuft nicht auf meinem PC" nicht.


----------



## S754 (1. September 2014)




----------



## o2r_raptor (2. September 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, das es sehr sehr viele große Firmen gibt die noch mit XP arbeiten, oder??
> Was glaubst du warum die das machen?? Bestimmt nicht weil sie kein Geld für Windows 7 oder 8 haben.
> Viele der Programme und Tools mit denen grade Entwickler arbeiten laufen unter Windows 7 nicht vernünftig bzw. überhaupt nicht. Von den selbstgeschrieben Tools und Programme mancher Entwickler ganz zu schweigen. Jedenfalls ist das bei meiner Firma so, und das ist nicht grade die kleine Krauterbude von Nebenan, sondern ein großer Zulieferer der Automobilindustrie mit mehreren tausend Angestellten weltweit.
> Also wird grade in der Entwicklung zum Großteil nur die Hardware neu angeschafft, und dann kommt da wieder XP drauf.


 
Deswegen stürzt der böse Aufzug in der Ubahn also immer ab und verrät es mir dann mit dem schönen oldschool desktop von win xp 

Nicht böse gemeint!

Grüße

Bankautomaten haben das System auch gerne aber die kommen nie aus dem BLuescreen XD


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (2. September 2014)

Ich weiß das eine Windows Diskussion nicht erlaubt ist, aber ich kann es nicht mehr aushalten.
Im jedem XP thread wird teilweise richtig großer Blödsinn verbreitet.

wie dumm manche hier sind, glauben auch alles was in den 08/15 Medien steht.
Warum sollte es unsicher sein mit windows XP im Internet zu surfen?
Warum sollte man damit andere Nutzer gefährden?(dafuq)

Fakt 1:
Es gibt keine Sicherheitslücken, die ein eingriff in dein Betriebssystem ermöglichen.

Fakt 2:
Um dein PC zu hacken muss man erst deine IP ausfindig machen, wenn man sie hat kann man damit nicht wirklich viel mit anfangen, da dein Router auch noch im Wege steht.
Gut man kann dich zu Tode ddos'en aber das OS spielt da überhaupt keine rolle.

Fakt 3:
Es läuft doch so ab wie immer, wenn man ein virus/trojaner/keylogger auf dem PC hat ist man zu 99% selbst schuld.


Windows XP ist nicht anfälliger von Schad-Software als Windows 7/8.

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wer noch ein alten PC hat der zu langsam für win7 ist, kann bedenkenlos Windows XP weiter nutzen.

Ich würde mir erst sorgen machen, wenn die anti virn Scanner kein Support mehr für Windows XP anbieten.
Oder man verzichtet dann auf porno seiten.


----------



## DerBusch13 (2. September 2014)

@FanboyOfMySelf
Made My Day... "Es gibt keine Sicherheitslücke, die ein eingriff in den PC ermöglichen." Naja in den PC schon mal nicht xDDD   

Trotzdem stimmt das was du gesagt hast nicht ganz.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (2. September 2014)

Die meisten hacker hacken das was die meisten Nutzer hat, und das ist windows7.
Klar für win xp wird es immer eine kleine Gruppe geben, selbst win98 versuchen noch ein paar zu knacken.

Aber die Chance von solchen Hackern betroffen zu sein ist geringer als im Lotto zu gewinnen.

In Wirklichkeit ist windows7 von hackern am häufigsten betroffen.
Am meisten über die remotedesktop Verbindung, die man aber easy deaktivieren kann.



> Es gibt keine Sicherheitslücke, die ein eingriff in den PC ermöglichen.



Ich meinte damit das OS, ich wollte Betriebssystem schreiben und nicht PC.
Das sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## T-Drive (2. September 2014)

Sei es wie es will, XP Zeit ist (für mich) rum, was soll ich da noch Zeit investieren ?
Ich habe ein DOS-Rechner, W98-Rechner und 4 Athlons mit Win XP auf Halde, das sind Offline-Retros und das bleiben sie auch.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. September 2014)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, das es sehr sehr viele große Firmen gibt die noch mit XP arbeiten, oder??
> Was glaubst du warum die das machen?? Bestimmt nicht weil sie kein Geld für Windows 7 oder 8 haben.
> Viele der Programme und Tools mit denen grade Entwickler arbeiten laufen unter Windows 7 nicht vernünftig bzw. überhaupt nicht. Von den selbstgeschrieben Tools und Programme mancher Entwickler ganz zu schweigen. Jedenfalls ist das bei meiner Firma so, und das ist nicht grade die kleine Krauterbude von Nebenan, sondern ein großer Zulieferer der Automobilindustrie mit mehreren tausend Angestellten weltweit.
> Also wird grade in der Entwicklung zum Großteil nur die Hardware neu angeschafft, und dann kommt da wieder XP drauf.



Und hinterher meckern die Unternehmen wieder rum wenn die Cyberangriffen ausgesetzt sind oder wenn die Chinesen eine Entwicklung kopiert auf den Markt bringen. 

Geiz ist eben nicht geil - zumindest wenn entsprechende Systeme online genutzt werden. Dann sollten sich die Softwareprogrammierer halt den Aufwand machen und was zukunftssicheres für Windows 7 oder so schreiben. Aber es gibt keinen Grund online weiterhin XP zu verwenden - außer dass man sparen will. 



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Ich weiß das eine Windows Diskussion nicht erlaubt ist, aber ich kann es nicht mehr aushalten.
> Im jedem XP thread wird teilweise richtig großer Blödsinn verbreitet.
> 
> wie dumm manche hier sind, glauben auch alles was in den 08/15 Medien steht.
> ...



- Würde es keine Sicherheitslücken geben wären auch keine Sicherheitsupdates nötig

- Wer will der kann. Router hin oder her, aber wenn man sich z.T. anguckt wo in letzter Zeit überall eingebrochen wird....  

- Richtig, zu 99% ist man selbst Schuld - aber die Warscheinlichkeit dass der Fehltritt verziehen wird ist dank diverser Schutzmechanismen modernerer Betriebssysteme deutlich höher. 

Guck dir doch mal statistische Werte an welche Betriebssysteme am häufigsten betroffen sind - da wirst du XP in Relation zu der Verbreitung von XP und Windows 7 gaaaaaanz weit oben sehen. 

Viruslist.com - Kaspersky Security Bulletin 2013/2014 – Statistik für das Jahr 2013

Solange die Systeme offline genutzt werden ist es mir völlig egal ob XP, 98, 95 oder 3.11 genutzt wird. 
Sonst sollen bitte nur moderne Betriebssysteme genutzt werden - und ich habe selber auf genug über 10 Jahre alten Rechnern mit Win7 zu tun. Läuft. Genau wie die ganzen Intel Atom-Netbooks mit Win7 Starter. Usw.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (4. September 2014)

was sollen mir die Statistiken sagen, selbst da steht ca. 100 Zeilen lang das man eigentlich selbst schuld dran ist.
Die ausnahmen sind die Java Lücken, aber Java braucht kein Mensch.

Da steht lediglich das win xp jedes Jahr um 10% schrumpft.

ps:http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...on-betriebssystemen-in-deutschland-seit-2009/

die Statistik von Kaspersky sind eh sinnlos, da man nur in der Statistik zählt wenn man Kaspersky nutzt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. September 2014)

Lustige Diskussion,
sehen wir es mal in einem anderen Licht. Alles was alt ist, ist nicht gut. Dann dürfte ja überhaupt kein Oldtimer mehr auf die Straße. Immerhin kennen diese Todesmaschinen kein ABS, ESB, Airbacks, Seitenaufprallschutz, Scheibenbremsen, ... 
Und DOCH fahren sie auf der Straße! Weil jemand hinterm Steuer sitzt der kein Doofie ist, und dieses Auto fahren kann. Der genau weiß dass die, oder die Tat, bei dem, oder jenes, ziemlich Blöd enden kann. Hier wird so über XP geschimpft, was macht ein geschütztes aktuelles Windows XP schlechter als ein Windows 7/ 8/ 8.1? Ich kann auch mit Windows 7/ 8/ 8.1 das kein Antivirenprogramm hat, am besten noch sämtliche Firewalls aus, und fleißig Key Locker, Raubkopien, Keyloader, Cracks, ... auf dem PC haben, und eher als XP selbst eine Menge Schaden anrichten, nicht nur für mich selbst.


----------

